# Recommended Gestor / car importer in Blanes



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Howdy folks,

I get the feeling that most of ye are based in the south but can anybody recommend a Gestor (specialising in car importation) or car importing company in the Blanes or Costa Brava area ? Girona would be feasible also.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Any ideas where to even find some advertised ? I have tried paginas amarillas but no joy. 

There seems to be no coherent networks going on in Spain. 

You would think that word of mouth is the most helpful way to promote your business but it all seems a very closed shop up here. Nobody helping / promoting anybody else's business. 

I just want to import my car. This Country sure is a whole bowl of headache a lot of the time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny&Claire said:


> Any ideas where to even find some advertised ? I have tried paginas amarillas but no joy.
> 
> There seems to be no coherent networks going on in Spain.
> 
> ...


any gestor should be able to advise you & people import cars & re-matriculate them without a gestor all the time

I found my gestor by asking my favourite bar owner who they used


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> any gestor should be able to advise you & people import cars & re-matriculate them without a gestor all the time
> 
> I found my gestor by asking my favourite bar owner who they used


Wow. You have a favourite bar owner ? I've yet to find a favourite anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like I have found an expert car / vehicle importer who speaks perfect English.

I'll post back with my report and his contact details (if i'm allowed to) if he is good at what he does.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny&Claire said:


> Looks like I have found an expert car / vehicle importer who speaks perfect English.
> 
> I'll post back with my report and his contact details (if i'm allowed to) if he is good at what he does.


you're allowed - personal recommendations are always welcome from regulars


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Danny&Claire said:


> Any ideas where to even find some advertised ? I have tried paginas amarillas but no joy.
> 
> There seems to be no coherent networks going on in Spain.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

A quick update. I found a guy who specialises in car importation. He's English and speaks Spanish and Catalan. He's been doing it for a long long time. The guy is a freakin gentleman. 

He is very good at what he does and has a set fee. He is very approachable and I really can't say enough good things about him. Honest, genuine and it's the best money I've spent since I got here.

He handled EVERYTHING and even helped me get my NIE (at no extra cost and actually went out of his way) but I wouldn't expect he'll do this for everybody.

I don't think I should put up his mobile but his email is carimportinspain.com and feel free to say Danny (irish danny) recommended him. I'd like him to know how grateful I am for his help and professionalism. 

So for an ABSOLUTE pain free car importing experience email him at carimportinspain.com and expect a prompt reply. He's a guy who know's what customer service means and that's a very rare commodity in this Country.

Danny


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

'Tis the luck of the Irish that you have Danny


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Hepa said:


> 'Tis the luck of the Irish that you have Danny


Hepa,

If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all.


----------

